# Bradley Cooper visits El HormigueroTV Show in Madrid 31.03.2011 x 22



## Q (1 Apr. 2011)

​Uploaded with TurboImageHost.com


thx oTTo


----------



## Alea (1 Apr. 2011)

Na wenn da mal wieder nicht Helium im Spiel war. Danke fürs posten.


----------



## ball88 (13 Apr. 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## FranziScherzy (13 Juni 2011)

Alea schrieb:


> Na wenn da mal wieder nicht Helium im Spiel war. Danke fürs posten.



lol Ja, das kann gut sein.... sieht ja sehr spaßig aus.

Die Puppe macht mir aber Angst! :kotz:


----------



## jo785jo (15 Juni 2011)

Thank you!


----------

